

MIT Startup Bootcamp Video - Robin Chase (Zipcar / GoLoco) - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/startup-bootcamp-video-robin-chase-zipcar-goloco

======
grinich
You can see all of the talks from 2009 on our YouTube channel:
<http://youtube.com/startupbootcamp>

